# Wine And Liquor Bottle Storage



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I've tried searching the site for ideas on safely storing wine and liquor bottles. In our 298re there is a cabinet under the galley counter close to the swivel chairs that we use now. Any ideas for keeping them safe from breakage while on the road would be appreciated. For the moment, we use a cardboard wine bottle case with dividers in it. Perhaps a bit "Beverly Hillbilly", but it works. 
My wife would like something nicer.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Eaglescout5 (Feb 17, 2014)

I would say the best place is in a cooler sitting rite beside you so you can reach them when needed. Just kidding. A little humor, very little!


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Like you, we use a cardboard wine box with dividers while we are in transit, and usually unopened bottles end up staying in the box under the dining table until they are needed. Open bottles end up in the big cabinet high up next to the fridge until it's time to move, then they go back in the box for transit.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

We put down towels in the bathtub, then wrap the bottles in dish towels and lay them down in the tub. Never had any breakage, but if we do it will go down the drain.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

In our 210RS (2011 model ) we use the compartment in the bathroom just opposite , where the under sink laundry hamper was . This is the approx. 14 inch ?? high door , right by the john. We found a plastic container that fits almost perfectly in it, so the bottles do not tip over, and the door has never popped open. It dosen't hurt --if possible-- to buy Captain Morgan, or Rye, or Vodka or Rum in plastic bottles, and the correct height , if available. The trick is to keep it full and well stocked so the bottles don't rattle , or tip over !!!--LOL. ( do you know --"wine in a box" stores easily , and is not breakable !! Also quite delicious!!!)
Other than that , the beer is in cans in the frig--with the extra under the dinette seats--with possible extra wine bottles wrapped in a towel, in there to !!!
No we are not Alcholics (hope this does not sound like it ) but that is how we do it--never broken or spilled any yet !!! Marcel and Sharon!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Found these pressure bar at Camping World. Does a GREAT job of keeping all the bottles in place. I have two pressure bars in this cabinet....one in front & one between the first & second row of bottles. Then I put my pillow in the cabinet last (shutting the cabinet door after) to provide the last bit of cushion needed to protect my nectar of the gods.... J


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

We also just buy our wine by the case so it's protected. Keeping it in the tub is also a great idea...and thanks to Oregon Camper now I know what the mini curtain rod we found from the last owner is for


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Wine in a Box is the Best way to go, and it Last much Longer as no air ever reaches the Wine.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

W5CI said:


> Wine in a Box is the Best way to go, and it Last much Longer as no air ever reaches the Wine.


This is the way we go as well.

Now I just need to find a source for Jack in a box and I would be all set!

DAN


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

This thread is too funny! I see now where the priority's lay. 
Thank you all for the wonderful advice.
Dave


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Now I just need to find a source for Jack in a box and I would be all set!


...I seem to think we would make good camping buddies.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Now I just need to find a source for Jack in a box and I would be all set!


Large enough "box" for ya?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> Large enough "box" for ya?


That should cover a quick 3 day weekend trip.

Do they deliver?


----------



## Eaglescout5 (Feb 17, 2014)

Oregon camper were those Red Solo cups you had in there. Because there not just a cup you know.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now I just need to find a source for Jack in a box and I would be all set!


...I seem to think we would make good camping buddies.
[/quote]

Well, hop in the truck and head to Cedar Point rally in June! You can be there in two days if you pound out the miles. Or, you could catch a plane and rent a cabin, I'll pick you up at the Cleveland airport! Either way, I will have a bottle of Jack waiting for you!









DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> Now I just need to find a source for Jack in a box and I would be all set!


Large enough "box" for ya?
















[/quote]

LOL, I'd follow that truck to the ends of the earth!! Man I wish I had that job!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Eaglescout5 said:


> Oregon camper were those Red Solo cups you had in there. Because there not just a cup you know.


....that's what Toby says.


----------

